# Grass/Timothy Hay for Sale



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm lining up hay sales in the field. It's grass/timothy and a little red clover tossed in for fun. I call it "Horse Candy" and they love it. $3.50 p/bale out of the field. It will be cut this Thursday - Saturday July 8-10 and baled on or about July 16-17. I have about 600 bales that have not been promised to other buyers. My goal is to sell it all out of the field and not put any into the barn. I still have about 600 bales in the barn from last summers cutting.

Pass me a PM and I'll let you know more info. Even if you want to broker it, I don't care, I'm just trying to sell all of this years crop and not put it in the barn. $3.50 p/bale 60 lb. bales and it's WONDERFUL horse hay. Come on down and look at it growing!

We have been growing and selling this meadow hay for 40 plus years and don't have any problem selling it all. But, times are a little tougher now and folks have sold off their stock. I'm offering it to you to hopefully gain a few more buyers who still have stock or have increased the number of animals they have because of cheap prices to purchase and increase their own hurd.

Give me a PM. Thanks! Bears Butt


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

SOLD!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

Do you still sell timothy hay? Where are you located?


----------

